# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits > WoW Classic Vanilla Exploit Classic WoW Respawn Exploit (Goretusk)

## Johnde21

Classic WoW Respawn Glitch (Goretusk) - YouTube

Goretusk respawn Exploit enjoy.

----------


## azza

Not an exploit a bug maybe or mechanic perhaps.

----------


## advanta

That one actually still works on live.

----------


## Johnde21

> Not an exploit a bug maybe or mechanic perhaps.


Yeah maybe I miss titled it still pretty nice farm spot for quest,xp and skinning

----------


## advanta

> Yeah maybe I miss titled it still pretty nice farm spot for quest,xp and skinning


Any one's guess really, but Blizzard have never banned any one for farming instant respawns to my knowledge. They may nerf it however.

----------

